# Ideas Para Proyecto



## JiGaMoVe (Abr 6, 2011)

Buenas, Me gustaría que alguien me diera una buena idea para un proyecto de mi colegio estoy en segundo año de electrónica a si que puede ser algo medio complicado pero llamativo y original agradeceré mucho la ayuda de su parte

Desde ya gracias


----------



## zxeth (Abr 6, 2011)

segundo año de ingeñeria o tecnicatura?, si es ingeñeria y es un proyecto final me tiraria a un robot o algo por el estilo, si es para la secundaria yo en 3er año de industrial hice un amplificador, con el que empece todo lo que se hasta ahora. Podes empezar con un tda2050 o tda2005. Yo hice uno a transistores de 2 watts que esta en redcircuits.com. Es el ampli box de 2watts


----------



## JiGaMoVe (Abr 6, 2011)

Claro, Disculpen estoy en un colegio técnico industrial en electrónica y agradezco la idea del amplificador pero eso es interesante para los que entendemos de electrónica pero no llamativo para los demás el año pasado hice un transmisor de radio FM de 200 metros de alcance y con frecuencia regulable fue bastante llamativo pero quiero ponerme un desafío aún mas amplio ademas se bastante puesto que soy autodidacta


----------



## zxeth (Abr 6, 2011)

si queres algo muy interesante podes hacer un led 3d cube o un proper clock. Eso es todo con pics


----------



## JiGaMoVe (Abr 7, 2011)

Preferiría algo sin PIC gracias


----------



## zxeth (Abr 7, 2011)

ha si empezamos asi no hay mucho interesante para hacer jajajajaja, recien vi el ambilight de mnicolau y era una muy buena propuesta pero va con pic. La otra es una fuente spms, hay un monton por el foro


----------



## NINOCHIP (Abr 14, 2011)

Antes de aportar un proyecto innovador recuerden que toda idea innovadora puede ser registrada en el Registro de la Propiedad Intelectual, Moreno 1228 CABA (Argentina).
El trámite es simple. Se coloca en un sobre la idea innovadora, con planos detallados y toda la info posible. En mesa de entrada luego de completar una planilla por triplicado se entrega el sobre y queda en custodia por tres años, es decir que por tres años se reconocerá la innovación a partir de la fecha de entrada teniendo todos los derechos sobre su innovación. El costo no lo recuerdo pero creo que es de $25 y se renueva cada tres años.


----------



## Foox (Abr 18, 2011)

Un circuito que con aplausos se encienda o apague la luz?

Un audioritmico ?

Un recipiente con una base que vibre, para mover el percloruro mientras come el cobre placas? con un motor paso a paso ??


----------

